# Meat Bunny in the hizzouse! :D



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

Hiya! Just recently found this forum... my name is Alice, &amp; this is Meat Bunny:







My best guess is that Meat's a 6 month old Florida White doe, but shecould be a little older or younger, &amp; she could very well be aNew Zealand or mix. She came to live here back inmid-December after a friend's boyfriend's snake didn't feel up toeating the feeder rabbit that was given to it. Rather thantaking the rabbit back to where it was purchased, my friend gave her tome for Xmas. Usually I take a very dim view of live feedingreptiles, but in this case it turned out very well in the end. 

Meat's my first rabbit, &amp; I couldn't have asked for a betterone. She's outgoing, friendly, wicked smart, prettymuch littertrained herself, &amp; doesn't show much interest indestroying human belongings :knocks on wood:: ). Of course,it probably helps that she's got more toys than she knows what to dowith... ;D

Meat just after she came to live here:











Meat now:
















She used to have her own bedroom, but was recently evicted by arent-paying human roomate.  Now she lives in our livingroom in the "Winchester Mystery Cage" (so named because I'll never bedone building it ;} ).






Anywho, I'm glad to be here, &amp; I'm absolutely falling in love w/ all of your rabbits!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Alice! Welcome to theforum. I got tickled at your rabbit's name, and I guess thatis what she was until you adopted her. LOL 

She is beautiful and looks like a little angel sleeping in herlitterbox. Hope you have fun and of course post morepictures.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to the forum. 

Your rabbit is adorable. She looks like a big girl. How muchdoes she weigh? She's beautiful. I look forward to getting to know youand your bunny better.

Tina


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Hey Alice! Welcome to the forum. I gottickled at your rabbit's name, and I guess that is what she was untilyou adopted her. LOL
> 
> She is beautiful and looks like a little angel sleeping in herlitterbox. Hope you have fun and of course post morepictures.


Thanks for the welcome! :}

My friend who "rescued" her was calling her Meat Bunny before shebrought her over, &amp; reassured me that I could, of course,change the name. Personally, I can't think of what couldpossibly be a better name for her. 

As for the litterbox pic... I can't believe she was ever thattiny! Kinda makes me wish I had pix of her when she was evenyounger.


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Hello and Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your rabbit is adorable. She looks like a big girl. How muchdoes she weigh? She's beautiful. I look forward to getting to know youand your bunny better.
> 
> Tina


Thanks! She seems to still be deciding whether or not shewants to be a medium or large bunny (hence my uncertainty as to whethershe's got more Florida White or New Zealand in her ;} ). Idon't know how much she weighs, but I'd guesssomewherearound6 lbs.Her growth has sloweddramatically, but I wouldn't bet that she's completely done,yet. Here's a pic of her w/ our 2nd-smallest cat&amp; one w/ her tranced in my lap (both taken about a month ago),if that gives you a better sense of her general size (the catweighsclose to8lbs, &amp; I weigh rather morethan that... I'm 6' tall ;} ).


----------



## lizabeth332 (Mar 23, 2005)

Meat (i love that name!) looks like new zealand white to me--those ears are just tooo big for a florida!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Meat and Alice!



shereminds me of my Flemish when he was a baby....boy I miss those dayswhen I could actually carry him without pulling a muscle! Hope ya stickaround!

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome Alice and Meat is BEAUTIFUL! I love her!

Also, I really like your twisted sense of humor in her name  Very cute


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

What a chunky little love she was as a baby. Absolutely adorable!

HiAlice,



Welcome aboard! Meat'sabsolutely beautiful.What a lucky little babe. 

Your avatar is really unique and stunning as well. Great picture! 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2005)

*Greetings and Welcome to the Forum, Alice!*







Cute bunnie!! Can I have her??

*:~)* Jim


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome Tothe forum Alice and Meat ( lol) i love the name . ialso love the picturewith Meatthe miller baby loltoo cute , question realtattoo's or bracelets? i havea bracelet tattoo on myleftwrist and wascurious ? course i have lots oftatts elsewhere too lol 

i agree with the live feedingof snakes especially rabbits , i havesnakes but all they get ispassed over rats . besides feeding alive rabbit to a snakeis a b;ood curdling experience , i dontknow how anyone canever get past the scream of aterrified rabbit .


----------



## blossombunny (Mar 23, 2005)

What a cute bunny, and what an awesome cage!! Welcome to the board!

Tracy


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> i dontknow how anyone canever get past the scream of aterrified rabbit .


I was at a big rabbit show the other day...there must have beenhundreds (if not a thousand) rabbits and people....the large room waspacked and bustling.

Someone's rabbit let out a blood curdling scream. I'm notkidding, the entire room fell silent for a good ten seconds.I have never heard anything like it before. Unbelievable.


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

Once you've heard it, you will *never *forget it and I do hope most of you never get the opportunity.

Buck


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2005)

One of myvery Frist Rabbits (when my 26 yr old was a kid) had a bad case of ear mitesand i had taken her to the vets, as i was clueless at the time. the minute he put theswab in her ear shelet out one of them screams , wellneedless to say m y kneeswent weak , my head went all swimmy, and dang if ididnt neearly pass out it scaredme so badly , the Vet thoughtit was the funnistthings he had ever seen , ear mitestreated i left feelingmore embarressed that helaughed than i didabout having 3 yrs oflife life taken off lol


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, I hope to never hear that sound. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum! I love your bunny, what a beauty!  I can tell she's got you well trained. lol


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 23, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Once you've heard it, you will *never *forget it and Ido hope most of you never get the opportunity.
> 
> Buck




I've heard it...three times. One was an angry runaway baby that didn'twant catching, and the other two were my aggravating baby Bub screamingfor attention.:X

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 23, 2005)

*Alice wrote:*


> Hiya! Just recently found this forum... my name isAlice, &amp; this is Meat Bunny:




Welcome Alice and Meat Bunny!!! I don't believe that's a name I've heard before.

Glad to have you!

Rose


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Mar 23, 2005)

Hehee. Where do I know you from?  Welcome to the group!

I always thought meat was a newzealend. Ears are too big to be aflorida. She could also be mixed with NZW.  Guess ill have to postpictures of my floridas sometime on lj.  Too lazy to do that rightnow.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Alice!Meat is so adorable. I love the picture of her sleeping inthe litter box


----------



## Lissa (Mar 23, 2005)

Meat...LOL. Welcome to the forum. 

My bunny's name is Stew.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

Meat's into the high life.......



Welcome to the forum Alice,

It'll be nice to share your bunny with us.

Rainbows!


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*lizabeth332 wrote:*


> Meat (i love that name!) looks like new zealand white tome--those ears are just tooo big for a florida!


Really? Guess that's what I get forlookingata fewpix/descriptions online &amp; makingassumptions from there. ;} Luckily, itreally doesn't matter, since she's notgoing tobeshown or bred... and she's definitely 100% Grade A MeatBunny!


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Hey Meat and Alice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I *love* the pix you've posted of Nimue! He &amp; Apolloare my favourite buns I've seen on this forum, so far. Iwould *love* to have a Flemmie, someday... there's just something abouta rabbit that outweighs my cats, y'know? ;D


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Cute bunnie!! Can I have her??




Sure! Just as soon as I'm done with her... shouldn't be longer than 15 years or so... ;D


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> question real tattoo'sor bracelets?


Real tattoos. :} I've got stitches, 'cuz I'm aragdolly. The original planwas to get stitches tattooed around my neck, too, but I'm not sure I'llever actually get around to it... the wrists hurt badly enough,&amp; now that I've gained weight I'm not sure I need anythingdrawn around my neck drawing attention to my disapearing jawline. ;}


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What a chunky little love she was as a baby. Absolutely adorable!
> 
> HiAlice,
> 
> ...


Thank you! Every time I take pix of Meat w/o theflash, they turn out looking very artsy &amp; pretentious. ;D


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*dixonsrabbitry wrote: *


> Hehee. Where do I know you from?  Welcome to the group!
> 
> I always thought meat was a newzealend. Ears are too big to be aflorida. She could also be mixed with NZW.  Guess ill have to postpictures of my floridas sometime on lj.  Too lazy to do that rightnow.


Howdy, stranger! ;D

Oh, well... shows what I know about rabbit breeds, dunnit?;} At least I haven't been calling her a"dwarf lop" or something. ;D


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Meat...LOL. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> My bunny's name is Stew.


Eeeeeeh! That's so awesome, I can hardly stand it! I've been wanting to do a series of "Meat vs. variouskitchen appliances" pix for awhile, now, but I've been lazy &amp;Meat gets grumpy when I try to pose her...


----------



## Alice (Mar 23, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Meat's into the high life.......




Hey... even rabbits can't resist "The Champagne of Beers". ;D


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 23, 2005)

How did I miss this thread? Welcometo the forum! Gorgeous rabbit, I just adore the name too. That pictureof her in her litter box is priceless.

~Nichole


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard!Always good to have another one with a bit of a twist in their sense ofhumor around...

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Alice (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks muchly to everybody for the welcome!

Happy Easter (or whatever Spring holiday you choose to observe)!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 27, 2005)

Very Nice..........Happy Easter to you Alice,






Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Easter to you too. Awesome picture.

Tina


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww great pics but i feel sorry for theone in the pot!!lol, im also new to this forum i fuond it from my dogforum called globalpaw and one of my friend gave me this site coz sheknew i was getting a bunnie!!

Anyways great pics!! hope to see some more soon!!

luv jane and fluffy xx


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 27, 2005)

I missed this thread, but I've been away. 

Welcome to the forum.

Meat is such a sweet bunny. I have 3 rabbits I rescued frombeing snake food -- a holland lop, a californian and a mini rex mix.

Jen


----------



## Alice (Apr 13, 2005)

Meat's molting! Poor little thing'sstarting tolook so threadbare... I've been calling her "myVelveteen Rabbit"...






I've started letting her out for closely-supervised runtime in the mainpart of the house, so she's gotten to meet some of the catsface-to-face. The cats are far more worried aboutMeat than vice-versa.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 14, 2005)

Alice wrote:


> .



I think that if Meat gained like 10 pounds, he and Nimue could be twins!!!






~Amy


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beautiful cat! Also, it really gives good perspective of Meat, so we can see his size.

My cats are also wary of our rabbits. Abby has even chased our Siameseout of the living room more than once. Nothing funnier than seeing arabbit chasing a cat out of her space.


----------



## Alice (Apr 14, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> I think that if Meat gained like 10 pounds, he andNimue could be twins!!!


Nimue is gorgeous! I reallyreallyreally wanted a FlemishGiant...still do (especially now that Nimue &amp; Apollo have shownme that they come in REW)... but Meat needed a home &amp; she'sjust terrific. Not as big &amp; maybe not quite as mellowas a Flemmie, but still plenty big &amp; mellow. 

New Zealands: the poor man's Flemish Giant. ;D


----------



## Alice (Apr 14, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> What a beautiful cat!



Thanks! That's Kirin... he showed up on our back porch about2 years ago, &amp; tricked us into thinking he was meek &amp;cuddly. ;D He's still very sweet, now, but only when he's inthe mood &amp; none of the other cats are looking. 











> Also, it really gives good perspective of Meat, so we can see his size.



Isn't that wild? I didn't realize, myself, how big Meat hadgotten, since I never saw her right next to most of the cats.She's also much heavier than she looks... I'd say that she's biggerthan about half of our cats, now, in weight/overall massifnot length/height.



> Nothing funnier than seeing a rabbit chasing a cat out of her space.


True, that!


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 14, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> What a beautiful cat! Also, it really gives good perspectiveof Meat, so we can see his size.
> 
> My cats are also wary of our rabbits. Abby has even chased our Siameseout of the living room more than once. Nothing funnier than seeing arabbit chasing a cat out of her space.


Wow, cats are supposed to be predators? I wonder why house bunnies scare them, lol.


----------



## Alice (Apr 29, 2005)

New pix, including a few from our newly (mostly) bunny-proofed computer room! 


























Meat says, "Hullo, Mr. Horse!"






"Oh! I'm outnumbered!"


----------



## naturestee (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, Alice, I have Breyer horses too!They're still at my parents' house though- there's too many toomove.


----------



## Alice (Apr 29, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Hey, Alice, I have Breyer horses too! They'restill at my parents' house though- there's too many toomove.


Cool! My horses were actually one of the first things I tookw/ me when I moved out of my mom's house... all I was concerned w/ atthe time was my clothes, my cd's, &amp; my horses. ;D Ofcourse, I think I only had about 200 of them, then, so it wasn't thatdifficult to move them.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 29, 2005)

That is probably one of the cutest poses I have ever seen!

~Amy

P.S.

Thats a lot of horses!!! :shock:


----------



## Sophie (Apr 29, 2005)

*Alice wrote:*


> Anywho, I'm glad to be here, &amp; I'm absolutelyfalling in love w/ all of your rabbits!


What a *huge* cage!! 

I wish I could upload my digipics onto the computer


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> That is probably one of the cutest poses I have ever seen!P.S.
> 
> Thats a lot of horses!!! :shock:


Meat &amp; I thank you!  I was taking pix of herwashing her face, &amp; that was the "down time". Ithought she looked like a little white teddy bear... with giant ears...;D

"A lot of horses" is really relative. ;D On their first visitto my house, people generally exclaim about how many horses are onshelves in the computer room (around 300, I think). There arealso about 20 "china" horses in the hutches in another room, &amp;about 50 Breyers (in addition to uncountable "toy" horses) in mybedroom. For a "normal" person, yes, I'm sure this seems likea lot of horses (I know my fiance &amp; roomates think it's morethan a bit excessive). ;} In the grand scheme of the modelhorse hobby, though, I'm a lightweight... I know of many people whohave thousands of model horses... and some of those people's horses arevalued at manyhundreds or even over a thousand dollars apiece(I think my most valuable horse would be hard pressed to fetch morethan $100... most are worth much less).

If you want to know the really scary thing, though... most of my horseshave names &amp; pedigrees, &amp; a lot of them have showrecords. 

All I can say is, never let anyone tell you that having pet rabbits is "weird". ;D


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2005)

*Sophie wrote: *


> What a *huge* cage!!




Hee! It got bigger!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh my good lord that is HUGE!!!!!! :shock:

~Amy


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 30, 2005)

WOW - a bunny apartment block!! . Lovelypictures of Meat. She is a gorgeous girl- Jan


----------



## EEEM (Apr 30, 2005)

And even with that enormous condo and massivetoy collection, I bet she begs to get out.  That has to be thebiggest bunny cage I've ever seen... for just one rabbit even!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 30, 2005)

*Alice wrote:*


> Nimue is gorgeous! I reallyreallyreally wanted aFlemish Giant...still do (especially now that Nimue &amp; Apollohave shown me that they come in REW)... but Meat needed a home&amp; she's just terrific. Not as big &amp; maybe notquite as mellow as a Flemmie, but still plenty big &amp;mellow.
> 
> New Zealands: the poor man's Flemish Giant. ;D


I agree! My Napoleon is a Nimue wannabe:






Laura


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2005)

*EEEM wrote: *


> Andeven with that enormous condo and massive toy collection, I bet shebegs to get out.  That has to be the biggest bunny cage I've everseen... for just one rabbit even!


Yup, she still comes out... not nearly as often as I think she should, though, hence the giant cage. ;D

Meat's learned that shaking the bars of her ex-pen in her teeth *can*lead her to freedom... except that she ususally shakes the bars in themiddle of the pen... which just makes her run area slightly smaller,w/o granting her any extra freedom. ;D

And I'm currently plotting to work another rabbit into the mix, soon...after Meat finally gets spayed. Don't tell my fiance,though... he's great about paying for things, but he's still gettingused to having just one rabbit around the house... ;D


----------



## Fluffy (May 2, 2005)

hi ya and welcome to the site! gr8 pics!! thanks for showing us!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

She's adorable. What a doll and posingso cute too, I was Ohhing and awwing at all of them but especially thisone..






It don't get any cuter than that. OMGosh, that cage ishumongous! How awesome though. She is such a cutie. Give her a treatfor me and Kisses from Apollo.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (May 2, 2005)

Holy moly, that cage is HUGE!!!!! 

Does she use all the levels?


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2005)

Tina, Meat thanks you &amp; Apollo for theextra treats &amp; luvins! I don't think Meat is capableof doing anything that isn't cute, but I'm still very happy that I wasable to capture that one picture! Meat looks so deceptivelysweet! ;D

Stephanie, yes, Meat uses all of the levels.  As huge asthat cage is, I still have plans on how I can "improve" it...

We'll see how big it getswhen I get Meat spayedif Ifind her a boyfriend... ;D


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

Maybe a Flemish Boyfriend

She is a doll. I hope you will keep adding more pictures of her. She photographs so well and I love seeing her.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

Lol - I was going to suggest a Flemish boyfriendalso. You know us ladies like *big strong silent*types.


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 8, 2005)

Lissa wrote:


> Meat...LOL. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> My bunny's name is Stew.



OH MY GOSH!! I'm sorry but Lenci looks so silly in that picture I burst out laughing when I saw it!


----------



## Alice (May 8, 2005)

Oh, I *wish* I could get Meat a Flemish boyfriend!

::swoons::

I dunno... maybe it will work out... but as much as I love Flemmies&amp; am dying to have one live here, I just haven't seen them inany local shelters/rescues. I know that I could find aFlemmie if I tried (a friend of mine actually found a couple of themfor me way before I got Meat... unfortunately it was also before I wasprepared to have housebunnies, so I didn't get them). Still,there are *so* many buns that need homes, &amp; so many of them areNew Zealands or other large breeds or mixes... I'm not sure I couldjustify to myself going out of my way to buy a pedigreed Flemmie petwhen about a bazillionty good buns are already waiting for homes...y'know? 

Not that I have anything against responsible breeders or people who buyfrom them...I've just had the "rescue, don't buy" phillosophydrummed into my head since childhood, &amp; I'm not sure I couldoverride it in this instance. ;}

On a less serious note, I give you pix of my "supertoughguy" brother-in-law holding Meat! 











Okay, so just between me &amp; you guys, Brad's really not thattough. ;D What I love most about these pix, though, is thatthe tough-looking tattooed guy is making kissy faces at the "soft&amp; cuddly" rabbit who is clearly (to whomever is familiar w/bunny body language) wishing to cause everybody in the general vicinitygreivous bodily harm. ;D


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 8, 2005)

Okay, that's somekind of weird artistic statement to have the tough guy photos and thenphotos like this, all in one place! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Jenniblu (May 8, 2005)

Oh now this pic takes the cake! Thislooks like one of those artsy ads for some clothing line in Vogue orsomething. Tough guy holding cuddly bunny. I'mactually scared for your BIL - Meat looks like she wants to put anotherpiercing in his face using one of her nails!


----------



## Alice (May 17, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl: Meat is nothingif not well-rounded... and we're all about weirdartisticstatements in this household. ;D

Jenniblu: Isn't it great how most "normal"people would look at that picture &amp; just see the cutesy littlecuddly bunny, yet those "in the know" can clearly see how angry the"cuddly" bunny really is? ;} I'm actually amazed athow much Meat Bunny puts up with from me... I try to give herher space, but sometimes I just can't resist picking her up, cuddlingher, &amp; generally enforcing my will upon her. She'ssuch a good sport, though... she's only ever bitten me once, &amp;that was under extreme duress.

New pix!  My fiance &amp; my closefriend/roomate &amp; I went to EPCOT this weekend (we live inOrlando &amp; we're giant dorks, so we've got season passes to theDisney &amp; Universal parks). I was quite astounded todiscover that the large pinatas in "Mexico" were extremely cheap... so,of course, we had to get one for Meat.






































The whole time we were at EPCOT, I couldn't help checking out all ofthe baby strollers that went by, sizing them up for potential bunnyuse, &amp; occaisionally making note of brand names.;D I recently missed out on bidding on a really fabulousold-fashioned baby carriage on eBay (because eBay tricked me &amp;went from "2 minutes remaining" to "bidding closed" in about 30 seconds ), so one of my online friends told me that creative visualizationmight help, &amp; I should photoshop Meat into a picture of thesort of pram I was coveting. A night of boredom &amp;beer later, &amp; this was the result:






I figure that by the time my fiance &amp; I are wearing brown tweed&amp; my eldest cat looks like a weird terrier dog, I should beable to afford a $2,000 baby carriage to wheel Meat aroundin. One of my other online friends said that my fiance&amp; I look like the new teachers at Hogwarts, &amp; our kidsare both animorphs, but the eldest is a little confused... ;D


----------



## naturestee (May 17, 2005)

I love that last pic!


----------



## Jenniblu (May 17, 2005)

LOL that last pic is too cute - youand your finacee' and your 'children.' Meat looks loke shehad a ball with the pinata. Now I have an excuse tomaybeget one andfill it with craisins, raisins,dried bananas and trail mix?


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2005)

Jenniblu wrote:


> Now I have an excuse to maybe get one and fill it with craisins, raisins, dried bananas and trail mix?



I think that's the *obvious* next step!  Meat has pretty much ignoredher pinata since the day after it showed up in her cage... *clearly*the next step for anyone who'se worthy of listening is to provide Meat(or any other House Bun) with a pinata worthy of destroying!



By that, of course, I mean to say that I hope other buns have theopporotunity to destroy their own pinatas or other party paraphenalia!

Today's pix... Meat got a new paper bag to play with:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 22, 2005)

Awww, Meat is too cute. Her fur looksreally dense and soft. You can really see it in these lastpics. 

Laura


----------



## Alice (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey! Long time, no post! Sorry 'bout that.

Meat got spayed back in September. I was a nervous wreck, of course, but she came through just fine. 

Showing off the surgery site:




Mmmmm... Meat nipple... ;}

Suprisingly enough, it turns out Meat only weighs 6lbs! For some reason, she looks much smaller to me now that Iknow that.

More pix:































In her "Urban Assault Vehicle":





Thank god she's finally done molting (for now)!


----------



## zoecat6 (Dec 5, 2005)

I amso glad you are postingagain. I always loved reading your posts, meat is such a coolbunny. And cute too. :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2005)

So cute! Meat is a great looking bunny. I can't wait to see more


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice to see you and Meat again, Alice. :sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Alice (Dec 5, 2005)

*zoecat6 wrote: *


> Iamso glad you are posting again. I always lovedreading your posts, meat is such a cool bunny. And cutetoo. :bunnydance::bunnydance:



Aw, thank you! ^_^ 

I would tell Meat that you think she's cool &amp; cute... exceptthat she is completely aware of how cute and cool she is... 

Meat seems to mostly appreciate people for what they can potentially dofor her... luckily, I'm "on the ground floor" of her bunny pyramidscheme, so I have to be "promoted" just for offering Meat hay &amp;pellets early in the morning. ;D

I'm sure this all seems ridiculous... at which point I have to ask...who else would promote Meat Bunny to the furthest extent of hertalent? And who would promote any person w/o ridingon the coattails of Meat Bunny?

Nevermind. It's a stupid question, one which I'd only ever ask while "under the influence". ;}


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Alice, Meat is very cute.

What are you brushing her with? It doesn't look like any kind of brush we use.

Soooska


----------



## Alice (Dec 5, 2005)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> What are you brushing her with? It doesn't looklike any kind of brush we use



Kong Zoom Groom for cats! 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441779168&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302025565&amp;ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023690&amp;bmUID=1133791822275


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome back, Alice! 

We missed you and Meat!



Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2005)

Great to see you and Meat Bunny again - she islooking wonderful. Glad her spay went OK, it looks like she is lookingfor sympathy in her post-op pic

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome Back!!!! I've really missed your Meat Bunny stories. She's such a doll!

Jen


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 6, 2005)

She looks and acts just like Mr. Z, but Mr. Z has no tail, well, I found a stub of one.

ed


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 7, 2005)

Meat is such a cool bunny! and would you look at that awesome condo .. good job! 

and how great that everything went well during her spay ...... have any companions in mind yet for her??


----------



## ChinaBun (Dec 7, 2005)

Great photos! It seems like earlier in the thread Meat was referred to as "he". Did the gender fairy visit you at some point?

Your Meat is the spittin' image of my Qingqing, also a NZ White. Except your bunny's feet are cleaner than mine. 

Nancy


----------



## Alice (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome back, guys! 

FreddysMom : I have my eye on many, many possiblecompanions for Meat... but I'm not allowed to get another rabbit untilI can pay for their upkeep myself (not an unreasonable request,considering I had a job &amp; 2 cats when my fiance &amp; I gottogether, &amp; now he has to pay for me, 4 cats, Meat, &amp; abearded dragon w/ chronic abscesses ;} ). 

ChinaBun : I've always referred to Meat as a "she"(even before I was certain she was a girl), but she really doesn't mindwhen other people get mixed up. ^_^


----------

